# Bullitt bakfiets cargo bike for sale!



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Bullitt bakfiets cargo bike.*


I obsessed about this bike for a solid year before buying it. I'd hauled Fang around in a trailer behind my Kona Ute, and fetched groceries with the same Ute, but the load was always high, awkward, and needed *lots* of straps to secure it safely.

Enter the Bullitt.



I don't think anyone will ever refer to these utilitarian beasts as "easy on the eyes". But forget about looks and think about all of the random crap that you can sling into that big bucket up front, and just *go*.



My goal in building this one was to be able to easily haul Fang (an 85# golden 'treiver -- see pic below) to and from the shop or down to the lake without any major gymnastics. I also knew that I'd use it to pick up spoke orders from DT Swiss, as well as to deliver wheels to Fed Ex and occasionally fetch/haul groceries home.



^ SuperNova light powered by a Shimano Alfine dynohub. Always-on lighting is veddy, veddy nice.



I went through a handful of stems and bars before settling on the setup here. Surly Open Bars are wide, high, and with a lotta comfy sweep.



Note the single rear shifter, mondo _ding-dong _bell for scaring inattentive dual-earbud wearers back onto their side of the path, and ergo grips.



^Note the two little bags in the front of the box. These hold straps for securing odd loads, as well as straps for keeping your pants out of the chainset. They are included.

I opted to build the box out of plastic board because I didn't want to have to worry about wood weathering quickly, nor did I want to have to take good care of the box -- as I likely would feel I had to if I'd done it "pretty" with some fancy finished hardwood. This stuff was easy to work with, is very light (relative to wood) and looks the same as the day I installed it 2 years ago.



Durability was my only concern when I assembled the "grouppo" for this bike. DT Hugi tandem rear hub is virtually indestructible, regardless of the load I choose to burden the bike with. 9 speed SRAM shifter, rear der, chain, and cassette shift crisply and need virtually zero maintenance.

Brakes are Hayes Prime Comp hydraulic. They are very basic brakes that I've been using on my MTB's for years. 7" rotors offer plenty of stopping power and fade resistance. I had to order an uber-long piece of hose for the front to be able to route it under the box and all the way forward. Invisible now tho.



We don't get that much precip here in the desert, but having fenders means I don't have to wonder about the weather when I head to the shop on any given day.



I opted to stay simple with the rear blinky light -- thus it is not wired into the dynohub. It operates on standard AA's, and I end up replacing them about twice a year.



I chose these cranks because they were cheap, I know they're durable, and I like the simplicity/durability of the SRAM external BB's. I laugh at the thought of the big ring on this bike -- because it's typically loaded with ~200# of me and my lunch, maybe another ~85# of Fang, it's own ~60# mass, and sometimes a boat and paddle -- I just don't find myself looking for bigger gears often if ever. You could add a front der if needed, but I've never even thought about it.



I used a simple conduit strap with dowel approach to the side boards on the box, so that I could remove them easily for large/awkward loads, or for letting Fang into/out of the box. Tool free and simple, if crude.



Trek pannier bag holds a spare tube for each wheel, Mountain Morph pump, plus a multi-tool and a Leatherman. Plenty of room for lunch and a rain shell too, when expanded.



The aforementioned light, in action.



Delivering wheels...



Schlepping Fang...



Picking up spokes.

* * * * *

So that's the _build_.

But what about the _ride?_

It rides like a bike. A very long bike, with a small front wheel that's way out in front of you. The first ride is weird, for sure. You get used to it quickly, and then you start to enjoy watching other people try to learn it.

The frame is stiff in every way -- no speed wobble, no shimmies, nothing like that. I've found that I prefer the way it rides when loaded down with Fang and a buncha other crap -- it just feels so stinking smooth. Think about old touring bikes and how they were harsh when unloaded and *so* comfy with full panniers.

I spent a lot of time fiddling with stems and bars to get comfy on this bike. I also experimented with an internal hub and hated it, prompting the simple, sweet drivetrain and hub combo that's on it now.

Honestly, after the get-to-know you period ended there wasn't really much for me to think about with this bike. The tires are durable touring models, and I installed thorn resistant tubes (filled with Slime) as a preventative measure. Not sure I've had a flat on it. The 9 speed drivetrain is 2+ years old now and probably not even broken in -- funny how we took that for granted before 11 speed came along, and now we have to replace chains/rings/cassette so much more often. The headsets are sealed, the bottom bracket is too.
​


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Where else can you get a truck, with quality parts and little to no maintenance for such a good price? That doesn't even factor in the amount of fun that can be had on a Bullitt. 

Been loving mine for 4+ years and can't imagine selling it. What a bike!


----------



## Bigggs (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Mikesee,

I know this is an old post, but I don't see a sold marked anywhere. Is the bike still for sale?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Bigggs said:


> Hey Mikesee,
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I don't see a sold marked anywhere. Is the bike still for sale?


Sold.


----------

